
Ask HN: Is there any startup that help people to report scams? - NGOStudioco
Just curious since scamming online has become more or more everywhere
======
NGOStudioco
With a lot of data I think there will be a way to generate revenue based on
information provided about the location and target of complaint.

------
greenyoda
What would the business model be? How could you make money by helping people
report scams?

